# Be OS, de l'experience ...



## PipoCanaja (16 Mai 2002)

Bonsoir,

Je vais me lancer, vraisemblablement demain ,dans l'install de BeOS sur mon 7300 (j'aurais preferé le 6100 qui est dans ma chambre, mais le nubus me l'interdit   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Est ce que il y en a parmis vous qui ont deja fait? Des conseils ... Des avis ... 
J'ai trouve un certain nombre de liens sur le web, permettant de telechager des softs gratuits pour BeOS.

Je vous prepare un petit dossier pour le futur site JurassicMac   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[15 mai 2002 : message édité par PipoCanaja]


----------



## PipoCanaja (17 Mai 2002)

Est ce que qqun saurait ou obtenir BeOS?

Je cherche depuis 2 jours, et c'est pas simple. La version x86 seulement est en telechargement libre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Est ce que qqun a une version PPC sous la main ?

Merci


----------



## melaure (17 Mai 2002)

En effet j'ai acheté la version 4.5 et elle fonctionnait très bien sur mon Starmax 4000/200. Elle s'installe très facilement sur n'importe quel Mac non G3 et c'est aussi simple que Mac OS 8/9 mais beaucoup plus rapide !


----------



## PipoCanaja (17 Mai 2002)

En attendant c'est la galere pour trouver une version. J'ai recupéeé la 4.1 mais je bute sur l'install pour le moment ...


----------



## melaure (17 Mai 2002)

En fait, je ne sais pas si je vais garder mon package car je ne l'utilise plus. Alors ...


----------



## PipoCanaja (17 Mai 2002)

Ca m'interesse   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si u es pret a me l'echanger, vendre comme tu veux ...
Contacte moi par mail

La version que j'ai semble etre une version batarde. L'image disque n'est pas complete. Ca ne boote pas ...

[16 mai 2002 : message édité par PipoCanaja]


----------



## roro (17 Mai 2002)

n'oubliez pas les messages privés pour ne pas trop faire dévier la discussion de la question de départ !


----------



## Cheezy (3 Septembre 2002)

Quelqu'un a gardé une trace des machines Mac compatibles avec Be OS ? Depuis le rachat de Be, je ne trouve plus rien sur leur site...

Cheezy.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Septembre 2002)

Qui sait où je pourrais télécherger le système BeOS, je croyais qu'il était gratuit mais impossible de le trouver !!
j'ai trouvé plein de logiciels sur bebits.com

mais sans l'os


----------



## rezba (5 Septembre 2002)

chez  tucows , pour sûr.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Septembre 2002)

super le site tucows, merci beaucoup

le seul pb est qu'ils ont toutes les version de beos sauf la version ppc, il y a seulement des updates,


alors si tu as une autre source....


----------



## PipoCanaja (7 Septembre 2002)

Pour les machines qui tournent avec BeOS, seules les 603 et 604 sauf certains 5xxx 6xxx (je crois que c'est bon, sous reserve, pour les 5500, 6500 )
Les bipro sont gérées commes un vrai multitache preemptif (comme OSX en fait).
Mais en fait, comme j'ai toujours pas pu recuperer de version de BeOS, je peux pas trop vous en dire plus ...
Si qqun a ca dans ses tiroirs, contactez moi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

Merci


----------



## rezba (8 Septembre 2002)

ici , une liste des PPC suportant BeOS PPC, ainsi que des conseils d'install pour certaines config.

Quant à une install complète, en désespoir de cause, tu peux t'adresser à Dieu lui-même :  jlg@gassee.com . Après tout, il a toujours été très accessible. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## PipoCanaja (8 Septembre 2002)

Dis le pour rire ...

Le message a été envoyé ! Je vous tient au courant si j'ai une quelconque reponse !!! 

Ca coute rien, apres tout, un email !!!


----------



## PipoCanaja (8 Septembre 2002)

Eh bien  je suis le 1er surpris. J'ai recu une reponse , et rapide en plus. Je suis d'ailleurs bien plus surpris de la reception d'une reponse que par son contenu :
_
Hélas non.  Les versions x386 sont de toutes façons plus 'finies'.

Bien cordialement,

JLG
_
La question etait bien sur 'auriez vous une version PPC dans le fond d'un tiroir.

Enfin c'etait sympa d'essayer ...

A+


----------



## PipoCanaja (8 Septembre 2002)

Etant surpris d'une reponse d'abord, si rapide ensuite, j'ai repondu et remercié de la reponse. 50 secondes plus tard, une nouvelle reponse indiquant que c'est grace au jet-lag que la reponse est si rapide (En effet il est sur Paris). 
Supposition personnelle : Il y a donc fort a parier que JLG fera un petit tour à Apple Expo. (Non verifié donc).
J'en aurais probablement demandé plus si je montais moi meme à AppleExpo. Malheureusement je peux pas /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif .


----------



## rezba (9 Septembre 2002)

Ouais, JLG est resté un grand parisien dans l'âme. Mais je ne suis pas étonné de sa réponse si rapide, et je ne t'ai pas donné son mail public pour rire. J'ai plusieurs fois réagi à ces chroniques dans Libé, et il a toujours répondu rapidement, longuement. Ce type aime communiquer. Mais c'est vrai que son dernier mac doit remonter à loin. 

Il reste la hotline ou carracho, où l'on doit trouver une RP4 sans trop de problème. 

Il y en a eu une dans un CD UniversMac, lors de sa sortie...


----------



## PipoCanaja (9 Septembre 2002)

Malheureusement, non, on ne trouve pas grand chose, du moins pas grand chose de fonctionnel. Quand a une version Univers Mac , elles sont trop vielles pour etre interessantes. Je les ai tout de meme testée. 

Sinon, en effet, il aime comuniquer. J'ai par contre pas utilisé l'adresse que tu as fait circuler mais une autre. Je ne sais donc pas si la tienne fonctionne toujours, ce qui parrait toutefois probable.

Je reformule donc ma petite requete. Si vous avez un vieux BeOS pro 4.5 ou 5, contactez moi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

Merci


----------



## mad'doc (10 Septembre 2002)

J'ai le CD d'UniversMac avec Be OS pour Mac mais je n'ai pas regardé la version.
Si ça t'intéresse...


----------



## PipoCanaja (10 Septembre 2002)

Salut,

Merci mais celui la je l'ai aussi. C'est une beta relativement ancienne .

A+


----------



## bateman (10 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par PipoCanaja:</font><hr />* 
Je reformule donc ma petite requete. Si vous avez un vieux BeOS pro 4.5 ou 5, contactez moi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

Merci  *<hr /></blockquote>

j'ai un fichier qui doit être une image de la version 5.

mais pas testé. donc je ne sais si c'est compatible.

tu veux essayer?


----------



## PipoCanaja (10 Septembre 2002)

yep au point ou j'en suis je prends tout


----------



## mad'doc (11 Septembre 2002)

il y a encore BE OS en vente. La preuve, sur  Softline.fr, tu as Be OS 5.0 VF à 12,62  HT. (Disponibilité à vérifier)
A voir si tu veux absolument trouver cet OS.


----------



## PipoCanaja (11 Septembre 2002)

Je sais, mais j'ai deja etudié la question ...
12 EUR HT + 10 ou 12 de Port, ca commence a faire un peu cher la decouverte. Sans compter que la dispo est aleatoire. Quand on a OSX, on va pas changer de sitot.
Mais j'aurais beaucoup aimé en installer une version et etudier les possibilités de cet OS.
J'ai pu recupérer une image de Be qui a l'air de fonctionner (du moins elle est bootable pour la version PC. ) Mais elle est pour le moment sur un CDRW non lisible par mon 7300. Faut donc que j'en refasse un exemplaire en CDR pour voir.
Je vous tiendrais au courant

A+


----------



## PipoCanaja (13 Septembre 2002)

Ca y est. J'ai enfin reussi a trouver une image et a la graver. En effet, elle etait au format 'bin/cue' non lisible par Toast en standard. Il a fallu trouver des outils pour convertir en 3 images iso, que toast a ensuite su graver.

C'est BeOS pro 5. Ca tourne sur PC et pour Mac. et sur mon 7300 upgradé avec carte G4, ca marche.

J'ai pas le temps de faire de tests poussés ce soir car l'ordi est dans la chambre de ma soeur.

Pour le CPU, BeOS indique un "PPC 533 Mhz" au lieu de mon G4 400. C'est plutot flatteur. Et qu'est ce que c'est rapide comme OS!

J'ai installé les devTools, donc je vais pouvoir m'amuser a compiler des sources.

Je vous tient au courant.

Si qqun souhaite des explications sur comment graver l'image qui est telechargeable le plus souvent, message privates ...

A+


----------



## bateman (13 Septembre 2002)

maintenant que t'as l'OS, trouves les softs qui vont avec!!

c'est un des principales reproches qu'il est fait à BeOS (Linux aussi au demeurant), c'est un OS qui doit tenir la route mais qui manque de softs pour tourner dessus.

_à l'attention de mes détracteurs, je n'ai pas non plus dit qu'il n'existait pas de softs pour BeOS!!_


----------



## PipoCanaja (13 Septembre 2002)

Pour le moment, j'essaie d'avoir un compilateur digne de ce nom. Parce que celui d'origine, mwcc (metrowerks) est pa vraiment a jour. J'essaie donc de compiler GCC (ya pas de raisons, ca doit bien etre possible)
Je vous tiens au courant ...


----------



## mad'doc (17 Septembre 2002)

En faisant des recherches, je suis tombé sur le site BeOS (site perso)
je pense que tu pourras certainement trouver des infos, voir contacter l'auteur de ce site qui a une expérience en développement pour BeOS.


----------



## PipoCanaja (17 Septembre 2002)

Je viens de renoncer a compiler GCC car ca n'a aucune utilité. En effet, le format des executables produits par GCC n'est pas compatible BeOS PPC. donc meme si j'arrive a le compiler, ca me permettra pas de compiler des applis avec.
Sinon, je suis en contact avec l'equipe de VideoLanClient pour voir si ils peuvent compiler pour BeOS PPC. Je vous tient au courant en cas de reussite. Pour le moment ca compile mais l'appli crashe au lancement. Toute experience en matiere de dev BeOS PPC est bienvenue. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## melaure (21 Septembre 2002)

Dommage, j'arrive un peu tard, mais en rangeant mon matériel info j'ai fini par trouver le CD de BeOS. J'ai donc la boite complête. Mais je ne crois pas qu'il y ait des choses qui puissent t'aider ...

Bon courage ...


----------



## mad'doc (17 Décembre 2003)

Plutôt que d'ouvrir un sujet sur BeOS, je remonte celui-ci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Voilà, j'ai deux questions:
1) Qui peut me dire où se procurer BeOS (à télécharger de préférence) ???
2) Quelqu'un a des nouvelles de PipoCanaja


----------



## Macthieu (17 Décembre 2003)

on peux le trouver sur tucows. Il y a la versions 5.
Je vais essayer ce soir ou demain de l'installer sur vpc via windows 98. je te redonne des nouvelles un peu plus tard sur l'install.


----------



## mad'doc (17 Décembre 2003)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> on peux le trouver sur tucows. Il y a la versions 5.
> Je vais essayer ce soir ou demain de l'installer sur vpc via windows 98. je te redonne des nouvelles un peu plus tard sur l'install.


Merci mais je voudrai la version Mac...


----------



## mad'doc (18 Décembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Dommage, j'arrive un peu tard, mais en rangeant mon matériel info j'ai fini par trouver le CD de BeOS. J'ai donc la boite complête. Mais je ne crois pas qu'il y ait des choses qui puissent t'aider ...
> 
> Bon courage ...


[Mode intéressé ON]
Tu l'as toujours cette boîte, Melaurë ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[Mode intéressé OFF]


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (18 Décembre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> [Mode intéressé ON]
> Tu l'as toujours cette boîte, Melaurë ???
> 
> 
> ...



Je l'ai toujours. J'ai bien l'intention de remonter une machine BeOS


----------



## mad'doc (19 Décembre 2003)

Et tu sais comment se procurer la version Mac (téléchargement) ?


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (19 Décembre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Et tu sais comment se procurer la version Mac (téléchargement) ?



Aucune idée. Je ne sais même pas si les droits ont été libéré par le rachat par Palm.


----------



## cupertino (22 Décembre 2003)

ça c'est embêtant, j'étais également, intérressé...


----------



## Macthieu (22 Décembre 2003)

en fouillant un peu sur internet. J'ai remarqué que la v. 4.5 était la dernière compatible avec les processeur ppc. Il semblerait be vendait cette version en multiplateforme. Je vais tenter de la trouver.


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (23 Décembre 2003)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> en fouillant un peu sur internet. J'ai remarqué que la v. 4.5 était la dernière compatible avec les processeur ppc. Il semblerait be vendait cette version en multiplateforme. Je vais tenter de la trouver.



Cupertino et Macthieu, encore faut-il avoir une machine qui supporte BeOS, c'est un à dire un PowerMac 603, 604 ou un de ceux-ci upgradé en G3. Les Macs plus récents ne sont pas supportés.


----------



## Macthieu (23 Décembre 2003)

J'ai appris que be avait développé une version de beos pour les g3 et g4 les plus récents


----------



## daffyb (23 Décembre 2003)

où as tu appris ça ????


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (24 Décembre 2003)

Mauvaise surprise : lors de l'insertion du CD dans mon Starmax il me demande la disquette BeOs ToolDisk. Je ne l'ai pas. S'il s'agit de la disquette de boot de la boite, je l'ai prêtée il y a très longtemps à un pécéiste qui ne me l'a jamais rendu ...

Et plus de site Be pour la télécharger. Quelqu'un peut me dépanner ?


----------



## mad'doc (24 Décembre 2003)

[Jurassic a dit:
			
		

> melaure] Mauvaise surprise : lors de l'insertion du CD dans mon Starmax il me demande la disquette BeOs ToolDisk. Je ne l'ai pas. S'il s'agit de la disquette de boot de la boite, je l'ai prêtée il y a très longtemps à un pécéiste qui ne me l'a jamais rendu ...
> 
> Et plus de site Be pour la télécharger. Quelqu'un peut me dépanner ?


J'ai Pipo Cajana régulièrement en ligne, veux-tu que je lui demande ?


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (25 Décembre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> J'ai Pipo Cajana régulièrement en ligne, veux-tu que je lui demande ?



Je veux bien. Merci.


----------



## Macthieu (25 Décembre 2003)

j'ai fouillé un peu sur internet et on m'a dit que seulement la version pro est compatible avec le mac. impossible de le télécharger gratuitement il faut donc l'acheter.

voici où on peut l'acheter: ce Site


----------



## PipoCanaja (26 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour,
me revoila ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





J'ai installé la version 4.5 de Be OS PPC sur un 7300 upgradé en G4 400. La machine ne boote pas directement sur le CD avec cette version. Il fallait installer une extension / Application qui permettait de booter BeOS à partir de MacOS. (A l'image de Rhapsody pour ceux qui ont deja testés, ou de Linux avec BootX). 

Je n'ai donc pas de disquette de boot avec cette version.

@++


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (27 Décembre 2003)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fouillé un peu sur internet et on m'a dit que seulement la version pro est compatible avec le mac. impossible de le télécharger gratuitement il faut donc l'acheter.
> 
> voici où on peut l'acheter: ce Site



Ce n'est pas une question de version pro. J'ai acheté une version complête et je m'en suis servi pendant quelques mois avant de récupérer mon espace disque pour autre chose. Et je me souviens pas avoir eu besoin de cette disquette à l'époque ...
Il doit y avoir un truc dans mon OS 8.6 qui déconne. J'essaierais de booter sur une autre partition ...


----------



## Macthieu (28 Décembre 2003)

j'ai fait un post dans des forums de beos et on m'a dit que seulement la version pro était compatible ppc


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (28 Décembre 2003)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fait un post dans des forums de beos et on m'a dit que seulement la version pro était compatible ppc



C'est des bétises ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai essayé BeOS avec les version 1, 2 et 4.5. J'ai acheté la dernière juste à sa sortie pour environ 500 francs. Il devait peut-être exister une version pro qui devait avoir des softs en plus ...


----------



## Macthieu (30 Décembre 2003)

J'ai réussi à trouver une image disque de beos 4.5 pouvant démarrer sur un mac. Malheureusement, je n'ai pas de powerpc sous ma main 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










je serais obligé d'oublier beos


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (31 Décembre 2003)

C'est bien dommage. Ce ne sont pas le vieux PowerMac 7x00 ou 8x00 qui manquent ...


----------



## mad'doc (31 Décembre 2003)

[Jurassic a dit:
			
		

> melaure] C'est bien dommage. Ce ne sont pas le vieux PowerMac 7x00 ou 8x00 qui manquent ...


Un 8100, ça peut le faire ?


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (31 Décembre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Un 8100, ça peut le faire ?



Oui bien sur. Ce n'est pas le plus rapide mais ca tourne correctement. En tout cas assez pour découvrir.


----------



## PipoCanaja (31 Décembre 2003)

8100 pour BeOs ... j'emet de reserves ... a Verifier ... Le 6100 est un PPC Nubus ... et c'est un 601 ... Or BeOs est compilé pour 603 minimum ... donc je ne pense pas ... Mais je n'ai pas les docs sous les yeux ... Ce qui me fait dire ca c que j'ai un 6100 et que je l'avais uniquement installé sur le 7300 en fait !

@++


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (31 Décembre 2003)

PipoCanaja a dit:
			
		

> 8100 pour BeOs ... j'emet de reserves ... a Verifier ... Le 6100 est un PPC Nubus ... et c'est un 601 ... Or BeOs est compilé pour 603 minimum ... donc je ne pense pas ... Mais je n'ai pas les docs sous les yeux ... Ce qui me fait dire ca c que j'ai un 6100 et que je l'avais uniquement installé sur le 7300 en fait !
> 
> @++



C'est possible pour la version 4.5. Il faudrait que je retrouve mon CD de la version 1 pour voir les specs de base ...


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mai 2005)

Remontée de sujet... 

Bon, c'est dimanche, je m'ennuie... et si j'essayais BeOS sur mon vieux PowerMac 8500.  J'ai fait quelques recherches sur le net, toutes infructueuses quand à une image disque de BeOS 5 pour PPC.


----------



## flotow (29 Mai 2005)

Bah voila
j'ai trouvé BeOS 5 sur eMule... il pese 388Mo... peut etre que je vais le telecharger... des personnes interessés?
Attention, cette version, n'est pas a vendre, elle est juste pour les personnes ne la trouvant pas, et ainsi decouvrir BeOS. D'ailleurs, je pense l'essayer!
MP pour une reponse.
...


----------



## flotow (29 Mai 2005)

Malheuresement pour PC, je continue les recherches!
desolé


----------

